# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  SW 59th & Bryant

## Pete

[category=]1969[/category]

----------


## Bimmerdude

Bummer...no SE 59th and Bryant map.  Pretty sad that this area (as well as SE 44th and Bryant went down the tubes....

----------


## pw405

Ya, I agree.  I grew up in that area and it used to be a decent community.  I almost fear driving through there now.  People openly sell drugs at intersections and the houses are no longer maintained like they should be.  Such a shame.

----------


## Bimmerdude

I grew up in the Oakcliff addition (right in front of Bodine elementary).  Lived there up until 1992.  That neighborhood (and I'm sure Hartsdel) used to be nice, until a lot of the section 8 people starting moving in.  I'm sure when IGA, Anthony's, Otasco and TG&Y were there, it was nice.  We were poor living there, but kept our house in good shape as well as looked out for our neighbors too.  Pretty sad.

----------


## whorton

> Bummer...no SE 59th and Bryant map.  Pretty sad that this area (as well as SE 44th and Bryant went down the tubes....


I sense your disappointment.  Here is the intersection from 25 Jun 1954.  Bryant is vertical and to the left.  59th Horizontal and the lower half.

----------


## RadicalModerate

SW 59 and Bryant was tough territory to cover, back in the day. There was a sweet lady in the vicinity yet even she couldn't convince me to invest (time/effort/etc). Something about "remodeling her house" . . .

----------

